# Eyebrow dyeing



## Saints (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you dye your eyebrows yourself or get it done at a beauty salon? How often do you do it? Mine are so horribly filmy I dye them about every 1-2 weeks, else they become nearly invisible. I also have to fill them in with a pencil every day :icon_conf


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

I have never dyed mine darker, they are already almost black. But I have lightened them once. My hair was lighter with bronze highlights and I felt like my brows were way too dark.

I didn't like the way they came out though, so I never went back.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 1, 2006)

I dyed my eyebrows lighter about three weeks ago and liked the result!They went from black to dark brown!I did it myself after tips from the girls here!


----------



## bunni (Jan 1, 2006)

i also dye mine once in a while, when i dye my hair red or sangria. I use Sally Hansen hair bleach kit, easy, nonirritating and i can control the intensity of the color. :icon_smil


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never done that, I would like to lighten them when I get my hightlights, but again, I dont think it will make such a big difference because Im getting brownish- red hightlights.


----------



## kuanyin (Jan 2, 2006)

I have died mine when I was coloring my hair dark brown. But usually, I didn't they would look weird for a few days.

I DID however tattoo my eyebrows! It sounds so extreme, but it doesn't look it. Noone ever commented anyway, it looks like it did with brow pencil, filled in and more consistent. But I don't have to use pencil anymore! I love it.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 2, 2006)

I do mine every time I get a re-touch on my hair color.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never dyed mine. There's really not much there to dye. I have to fill them in. :icon_roll


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've dyed mine and my husband's before. You don't need as much dye on the brows as you do on the rest of your hair (especially if you're going darker!). When I dyed my hubby's hair black, I brushed just a small amount of dye on his brows with a q-tip, and it came out perfect. You don't want to overdo it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been a blonde before, twice, and I lightened my brows then. I just let the dye sit, for the longest, 15 minutes. When you go lighter, you want your brows a little darker than the rest of your hair, or they'll _look_ dyed.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 2, 2006)

I tint my brows black every other week. I like them really dark and the cleanser I use seems to strip the color quicker. I do it at home. I use Refectocil Black tint for lashes and brows. It's a vegetable dye.


----------



## MarisaJB27 (Feb 1, 2008)

I just came across this Refectocil product online and was wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase it. My brows are almost transparent!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 1, 2008)

I get mine tinted every other time I get them cleaned up.


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Feb 1, 2008)

I've never dyed mine, I've recently starting filling mine in with a pencil and I like how it looks. But if I were to get it dyed, I would go to a salon simply because I don't trust myself haha.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 2, 2008)

Ive never tried dyeing my brows!I wanted to try as well ( its quite famous in Bollywood and Middle east) but ive dark features, so Im not sure if it wud suit me..my hair is blackish brown, my eyes are black and my brows are tad black too!I just fill the arch wt MAC Carbon....


----------



## Cams (Jul 21, 2008)

Be careful of using dyes for hair (top head) on your eyebrows..the fumes are harmful to the eyes


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 22, 2008)

i want to try dyeing my eyebrows but i've never been able to find any dyes made for eyebrows. where can these be purchased?


----------

